# V show theh other night. Dose of the ....



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Horders...The TV show the other night. So yesterday was on my hands and knees (and these aren't young knees either) and scrubbed my wooden floors in the downstairs..My kitchen needed a good cleaning. Did walls, floors and wooden ceilings. Nothing like vacuuming your ceilings. very impressed with myself..:gaptooth: DH husband cleaned the bathroom and did windows too. So today need to head upstairs to the unused bedrooms and tidy them up a bit too. Nothing like that TV show to get your motivated..


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

lol every time i watch it i get up and start cleaning....


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm glad that it's not just me that cleans after watching that show. I think the last time I watched it I scrubbed the grout in the bathroom floor, with a toothbrush. LOL


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

some how my title got all messed up..what a goof I am...but yes..I have been on a cleaning binge. My mother would be so proud !!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Must be something with that show. I've left the TV on while puddling around and that show certainly inspires me to throw away, clean, etc. Nothing like a clean house for me! A clean house puts me in a great mood...


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

LOL yep that show does it.
Last time I watched it I cleaned out my entire refrigerator inside and out. Scrubbed it good too.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I've never seen the show. I did how ever visit a friends mothers house last weekend. She passed away very suddenly in Jan. Four months later and there are still areas of the house that are completely full. Some of it is good and even sellable but he is so overwelmed. I did the tour but I live out of town so can't help as much as I would like. Do send DH and truck to help. It's an older home and needs some work but first he has to find it!!! He has all sorts of stuff everything from first edition books to died vacums. 3 steamers in box. He will never have to buy a tool ever again. There is a lot that is still in the box never opened!! Scary

I had started to clean and organize as I have kids moving home but now I have more motivation.


----------

